# Breeds of sheep?



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Just wondering for those on here that have sheep, what breeds/types of sheep you have.
I have Border Leicesters, Suffolks, couple Cormos and many crosses


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 15 Katahdins, 1 Dorper & 1 East Freisian. I'm impatiently waiting for the lambing to begin in the next few weeks! I love my sheep!


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

I have 5 Jacobs sheep and 1 Katahdin. I love the Jacobs. They are very hardy. I really don't have to do much except throw hay their direction twice a day in the winter. As far as shearing, we just used scissors last year since we aren't trying to save fleece for any purpose. The only thing I don't like about Jacobs is they are slow growing since they are a heritage breed, which means I can't slaughter before winter because they aren't a good size yet. If the ewe I put in with the Katahdin ram lambs this year I am hoping the crosses get the growth rate and size of the Katahdin but the hardiness of the Jacobs.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an east Frisian cross that I'm waiting for to lamb so I can get some sheep milk again

I'm anxiously waiting for one of my ewes to lamb - she got bred early and so I don't know her do date but her udder is almost hard & her back end can't get much longer (I'd say)

Her name is Sansa and I'm thinking she got bred while we were down at the Central WI State fair...
I'm hoping for the next 24 hours personally


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't own any sheep but I do show for other people... I've shown Hampshire/Suffolk crosses, Suffolk/Dorset cross and kattadhins (sp?) before. Also judge alot of different breeds.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2013)

*American black belly sheep for me*

I have five American black belly sheep and one Katahdin ewe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have barbado and Dorper and crosses of the two : ) We love our sheep..very docile and quiet until feeding time lol... our Sire and Each Ewe has a name...we do not name the rams born..since they are freezer meat ..just cant name them lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have two registered Babydoll ewes. Hope to get a nice ram this year and start breeding. I just got these girls last year and hope to have a nice, small flock eventually.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, now you guys are making me want to get some sheep. :think: You guys have some really nice looking sheep. :thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..I want a baby doll...how adorable...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your ewes sure got big Kylee! I remember when you got them!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How do you pronounce Barbados? I say bar-bay-does. Is that correct?


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

The baby dolls are cute... ^_^ 
The black belly ram looks really impressive


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your ewes sure got big Kylee! I remember when you got them!


Yes! They've definately grown!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have four sheep. The lady I got them from said they are Barbados Blackbelly with some Katahdin mixed in. I love them, they are hilarious!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had 13 sheep - now only 8 as a dog got in and killed them the other week...very sad...they all have names. BUT lamby that was attacked has made it...and one of the ewes managed to somehow swim across the river and was on the opposite bank. She is home now. Most of the attacked sheep ran into the river and drowned....

They are Wiltshire sheep - self shedders - wool falls out once a year and so no need to shear. They are great. Heres some pics of my babies....They are incredibly easy care ...have personality plus and have real easy lambing.....Not sure if you have them in the states? Great in NZ as sheep get bad flystrike in hot wet weather if not sheared...but not a prob with Wiltshires....


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Aw...that's sad...
We had a flood here last year overnight...got up in the morning and our little creek we had was a river, yet all of our girls were on the other side including some lambs.
We're not sure how they crossed besides swimming.

I've heard of the Wiltshire, but have never actually seen a good picture of them till now.
Hope your little lamby has a speedy and healthy recovery (he's adorable)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a small Tunis herd that we are breeding to preserve as much of the traditional purebred Tunis lines as possible. I love our red heads!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Selah123 said:


> I had 13 sheep - now only 8 as a dog got in and killed them the other week...very sad...they all have names. BUT lamby that was attacked has made it...and one of the ewes managed to somehow swim across the river and was on the opposite bank. She is home now. Most of the attacked sheep ran into the river and drowned....
> 
> They are Wiltshire sheep - self shedders - wool falls out once a year and so no need to shear. They are great. Heres some pics of my babies....They are incredibly easy care ...have personality plus and have real easy lambing.....Not sure if you have them in the states? Great in NZ as sheep get bad flystrike in hot wet weather if not sheared...but not a prob with Wiltshires....


I am so sorry for your loss. We keep a llama in with ours for protection. Last year one of the ram lambs slipped through the fencing and the neighbors dog tried to play with it too rough and killed it before I could get down to the field. The llama went through the fence but I had to stop him from hurting the dog (really was mad at the dog but we rent from the owner). It always hurts to loss one or a few.

I am glad that your lamby made it. Hope it heals fast!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We have 3 Shropshire/Oxford ewes (2 of which will be lambing next month), 1 Babydoll wether who is cute and keeps the kids and lambs company, and 1 East Friesian ram who is FOR SALE in the other animals forum...


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a katahdin sheep too. His name is spots and he best friend is my 2 y/o mare, Baby.  He just runs around where ever he wants. I showed him in 4-H. Sometimes in the summer when the front door to my house is open, he just walks in, looks around and leaves.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have no sheep, but my sister and I love them! We want Tunis.
Beautiful sheep everyone! Selah, I am so sorry about what happened to some of yours.  They are SOOO pretty though! Especially the little lamb.


----------



## sgian (Jun 18, 2008)

I've had 5 Shetland sheep for almost a year now. Started with 6, but one ram was mean and aggressive so now there are 5. I like the breed, but they aren't very common here so I'm going to have a hard time replacing the ram who doesn't seem able to deliver. 

First pic is of the ram we kept and doesn't seem able to deliver, 2nd is of the group after we got them, 3rd is after shearing last month.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Go dorper!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I have ST. Coix, they're the only way to go in MHO!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We dont have any sheep yet , but my husband has 6 Dorpers on order , lol
One ram and the rest ewes ( obviously ) .
But after seeing everybodies pictures , Im in love with all of the breeds mentioned ! Especially the Wiltshires , OMG are they adorable !!
And of course the Babydolls  All the breeds shown are so impressive.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 new Shetland sheep..my first sheep! One is a ram that is super friendly, and the other 2 are ewes and fairly shy. I love them!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love seeing everyone's sheep pics! I raise Katahdins but just had 2 lambs out of my new Dorper ram a month ago which I'm extremely pleased with. I crossed him with 2 of my home-born katahdin ewes and here's the ewe lamb at 1 month old....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

and here's a pic of some of my Katahdin flock with lambs.....


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the pictures of your katahdins especially the last one...my girls can't wait to get out on pasture, but they are happier to see the sun than anything else right now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So excited! My two ram lambs come home tomorrow! :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is exciting , lol Take pictures when they settle in , would love to see them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Will do! I'm excited to see them in person! I got my two ewes from the same breeder so i'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Shepherd Sue (Sep 15, 2011)

I have Registered Dorpers and Katahdins and crosses of those two breeds. Love them and enjoy not needing to shear for the most part. Some of the Dorpers do keep a saddle and I like to take that off.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shepherd Sue said:


> I have Registered Dorpers and Katahdins and crosses of those two breeds. Love them and enjoy not needing to shear for the most part. Some of the Dorpers do keep a saddle and I like to take that off.


I love dorpers. They're like the Boer goat of sheep to me... you know, because of the markings.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely flock, Shepherd Sue!!


----------



## CWEfarms (Jun 15, 2013)

*types of sheep*

I have Corsican sheep with blackbelly markings, lightbelly markings, and a Soay/Corsican cross.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

California reds


----------

